# Repticon Baltimore - February 1 & 2, 2014



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
February 1 & 2, 2014

Where:
Timonium Fairgrounds
2200 York Rd
Timonium, MD 21093

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Baltimore Show:
In Spring of 2010, Repticon brought it's show series north to the fourth largest metro area in the nation, the Baltimore/Washington D.C. Area with Repticon Baltimore! Hosted at the Timonium Fairgrounds just north of Baltimore, this exciting new show featured a great mix of vendors and exhibitors including local vendors as well Repticon regulars who were new to the Baltimore show scene. Having returned twice in the years from 2011-3 for great shows, the show saw a spike in attendance as more locals came out to enjoy the herp hobby. Check back soon for more details as this exciting new show moves forward through 2014 with an additional edition!

For more information: Repticon Baltimore Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone bringing any interesting plants to this show?


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

BLACK JUNGLE Terrarium Supply will be vending and will have lots of interesting and unusual vivarium plants....not to mention terrariums, vivariums, food, supplies, etc. See you there!


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

dartfrogs said:


> BLACK JUNGLE Terrarium Supply will be vending and will have lots of interesting and unusual vivarium plants....not to mention terrariums, vivariums, food, supplies, etc. See you there!


Any idea what frogs ?


----------



## milmoejoe (May 8, 2006)

I won't be vending, but look forward to attending and have bulk cork bark (both rounds & flats) from a run to the MD Cork warehouse. Drop me a PM if interested, for pics of individual pieces. Will trade for plants.


----------

